# Halodrol and Superdrol



## aidenXudfame (Oct 30, 2007)

Was looking for any input if anyone has used these products. I'm looking to stack these two pretty soon and was wondering if anyone has tried them before and how it worked for them. A few of my friends and taken both halodrol and superdrol with pretty decent results.


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2007)

you are 18 and way too young for steroids, and stacking these two is dumb.


----------



## aidenXudfame (Oct 31, 2007)

They are not serious or anything and halodrol doesnt even require PCT but im going to do it anyways.


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2007)

aidenXudfame said:


> They are not serious or anything and halodrol doesnt even require PCT but im going to do it anyways.



yes they are, and halodrol does require a pct. people have had liver failure from superdrol, thats not serious? its a damn steroid, dont be an idiot.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

is halodrol a methylated oral?


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2007)

PreMier said:


> is halodrol a methylated oral?



i wonder if he is talking about halodrol or halodrol liquigels.

here is halodrol...

polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane

or

4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

thats what i was wondering.. stacking 2 methyls sounds like a major no no.  but hey with the way he acted to your original post he obviously doesnt care


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2007)

PreMier said:


> thats what i was wondering.. stacking 2 methyls sounds like a major no no.  but hey with the way he acted to your original post he obviously doesnt care



all i am trying to do is help someone from making a mistake, especially with their health, and that response gets me. these are the irresponsible consumers that give supplements a bad name and ruin it for everyone. he takes it, parents find out, he gets sick, lawsuit. thats all it takes.


----------



## FatThumbSupplem (Oct 31, 2007)

aidenXudfame said:


> Was looking for any input if anyone has used these products. I'm looking to stack these two pretty soon and was wondering if anyone has tried them before and how it worked for them. A few of my friends and taken both halodrol and superdrol with pretty decent results.




I personally haven't tried superdrol, i've just avoided it for some reason. Haladrol works well if your new to prohormones. It helped me keep my size during a cut! I've put buddies on it that never used prohormones before and they put on a solid 6 to 8 pounds on average. Personally, I'm in love with trenadrol from kilosports. First time I used it, and I am an experienced hormone user, I put on 13 lbs in 3 1/2 weeks. Maintained 10 of it after PCT. By the way, I'm 6', 230 right now about 12% bf.


----------



## aidenXudfame (Oct 31, 2007)

mmi Im talking about the new halodrol liquigels. If you go to netnutri.com many of those supplements are the same just with different names. Halodrol-50 is dixcontinued so no I'm not talking about that.


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2007)

superdrol is discontinued as well, so you are still getting that.

if i am not mistaken halodrol liquigels has an AI and dhea in it. i would recommend that to a teen, 21+ but it is less dangerous that a steroid.

listen there are tons of better things to try first. get yourself two bottles of x-factor and take 4 a day for 50 days. you will get good results. no pct is needed, no risk.


----------



## aidenXudfame (Oct 31, 2007)

The links at the bottom are what I plan to take. S-drol and halodrol liquigels. While im on the cycle I will be taking liver protection and Chrysin X to prevent DHT and to protect my liver. After the cycle, will be taking PCT. Its not that bad if you really think about it. I will be using all the proper supplements to prevent anything bad that COULD happen.

S-DROL (Compare to Superdrol) 60 Tablets | S-Drol as low the lowest price| Buy S-Drol Online | S-Drol by Fast Action | S-Drol Bodybuilding Supplement

Halodrol Liquigels 60 Gels | Gaspari Halodrol

Chrysin X 60cp


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2007)

yes it is bad, your body isnt done growing and you are voluntarily altering your hormones, its dumb and the effects could plague you the rest of your life. totally worth it for 8 lbs of weight gain.

and what is pct? pct is several products, it isnt one product. you dont seem to know what to do. i dont care though, its your body. just dont try and convince yourself that its isnt a stupid thing to do. 

do you even realize how dumb it is to take a natural test booster along with a steroid?
and dht is anabolic, why block it? there are so many problems with your thinking that it is honestly amusing.


----------



## quark (Nov 1, 2007)

nni said:


> there are so many problems with your thinking that it is honestly amusing.



 The biggest right off the bat being that like he said you are still growing (then go from there). These products can permanently cap your growth plates and while I don't know all the specifics a few google searches could be very enlightening for you.



aidenXudfame said:


> They are not serious or anything and halodrol doesnt even require PCT but im going to do it anyways.



 If there are things you don't want to hear probably you should not ask the question. There is a wealth of knowledge here and sometimes the answers suck but that's the way it is occasionally.
 Work out a proper diet and spend your money on food instead of supplements (seems like I've heard that before! *lol*) I *wish* I had the testosterone floating around in my system like you do yours!


----------



## ebrake74 (Nov 6, 2007)

nni's advice is the best advice you could get here!  Listen up, don't take Superdrol at your age your doing yourself no justice.  Maximize your agility and speed until your metabolism starts to slow down around age 25.  I can tell you I couldn't get past 165 lbs until age 25, now looking back I'm happy about that because at age 33 I have to work my ass off to stay lean and maintain 200 lbs.  Go run some bleachers do some squats and lunges create some hardcore memory in your muscles naturally and save the hardcore supplements for when you actually need them.


----------

